

Google vs China - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/blog/2010/01/13/google-vs-china-my-thoughts-on-why-the-chinese-did-it/

======
onoj
From what I have read this article has some merit. It seems the breach/hacks
occurred from within the Google shanghai office. This is a possible reason for
them saying that the china office had no notice of the US announcement. I know
nothing however, and am just watching the spin...

------
araneae
Is it really true that pulling out of China will result in Google getting
hacked less (i.e. protect their IP)? If the attack really originated in the
gov't, it seems like the gov't wouldn't have any trouble getting past any
filtering in order to gain access to Google.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
It would be MUCH easier with people on the inside.

------
swombat
This article feels a bit scattered... capitalising on a recent news item? Nail
in the coffin: "loosing market share"...

~~~
andrewljohnson
Could the poor English have anything to do with English being a second
language for the writer?

I think you'll need to find better criticism.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
English is my fist language shamefully :(. Thanks for pointing out my poor
writing/spelling, I will make an effort to improve . I would like comments on
the points (if any) I raised.

Cheers!

~~~
Quarrelsome
I liked the joke about the UK. I'm English and well..... it's funny to see a
formerly massive power be.... well... a bit crap. Especially since that's
where I live :D

